# Having All Kinds of Problems..Any Input?



## 2011NPCruze (Dec 24, 2013)

Hi,

I'm new to the forums and would like to introduce myself before I go into the issues I'm having. I'm Chris I own a 2011 Chevy Cruze LT 1.4L. It has been a decent little car up to this point. 

However, recently the car has seemed to have a little less power to start but the battery has never gone completely dead nor has the car left me stranded. I monitored the Voltage on the car display and it showed 14.4V when I drove it. Since the car has seemed low on voltage I have had a "Service Power Steering" come up as well as "Service Stablitrac" or whatever it is. On top of those issues I now have 6 CEL Codes. So I got the battery and alternator tested and it appears the battery was shot so I replaced it. When the battery was tested it came up as Bad Battery 0% charge and they could not test the alternator because of the bad battery but they monitored the voltage and it was putting out the 14.4V. But a new battery seemed to take care of the 2 Service Warnings that were popping up. I have not drove the car since replacing the battery nor have I had the CEL Codes reset but the ones that I am getting are:
P0171-Bank 1 System Too Lean
P1101- Manufacturer Control Fuel Air Metering
P0106- Map/Baro Ckt Range/Perf
P0300- Random/Multiple Cylinder Misfire Detected
The other 2 codes that I get are the P0171 and P1101 codes but pending.

Could these be a result of the old battery being shot and not supplying proper voltage to certain parts of the car, or am I having other issues? I am going to clear the codes and try to drive it and see if they come back and if they do which ones come back. But I am supposed to drive the car from FL to NC in the next couple days and don't know if this is a good idea with the issues I'm experiencing. Any input would be awesome! Thank you for reading!

EDIT: I corrected the color on the post so we can read it. -Mike.


----------



## spacedout (Dec 7, 2010)

Not sure what is going on with this post, for some reason your txt is a unreadable grey color, I needed to highlight to read it. I would clear the codes and see if they come back or take it to the dealer to make sure there is not something else wrong.


----------



## 2011NPCruze (Dec 24, 2013)

I just cleared the codes and took it for a ride. When I got back home the CEL is not on however when I scan 3 codes are pending. P0171, P1101 & P0106. I'm trying to find out what the symptoms are of this. I did a tune up a few months back I'm wondering if it has something to do with the plugs?


----------



## Robby (Mar 1, 2013)

Do not concern yourself with pending codes......it means the ecm saw something in the past but was not a 'hard' input.

If it does not see the same problem the pending codes will self clear over several startup cycles.

Rob


----------



## brian v (Dec 25, 2011)

yeah those will clear up sooner or later , if you regapped the plugs you did a good thing . If you gat a new battery , look at the alternator output at this time to read the output voltages now . Do all of your pretrip checks for this drive to NC .
You should be OK for the impending trip . Best Wishes .


----------



## APCruze (Mar 7, 2013)

check your battery cables, the cruze has had an issue with the ground cable and battery connections being loose causing wierd codes to come up.


----------



## 2011NPCruze (Dec 24, 2013)

So I replaced the 4 plugs with 4 brand new Iridium plugs. The 2 center plugs were finger loose when I removed them but I know when I replaced the earlier in the year I tightened them down so I don't know what would cause them to come loose. I gapped the new plugs at .030 the old ones were at .035. I then drove it approximatley 15 miles with no problems and then all of a sudden I came to a red light and it started shuttering again and the CEL came back on. Now it is back to running like crap but ONLY at idle. I will see what codes come up in the morning, I'm burnt out on this car for the night. It drives just fine but does not idle fine. I'm going to still attempt my trip and either when I'm there or get it back home I may take it to the dealer and see if something in the computer needs a reflash. I'm not sure what else to try. If anyone has any other suggestions please feel free to let me know what else to try. I will first thing Thursday morning take the car to have the alternator rechecked since I have a fresh good battery in place now as well. Thank you for your input! I hope everybody has a great Christmas!


----------



## 2011NPCruze (Dec 24, 2013)

So after doing some more reading on the forums, it sounds like it could be the Valve Cover with the built in PCV. This is what I've found with multiple people having the same symptoms and a few with the same codes. I need to find out if the valve cover is covered under the powertrain warranty or not. Also now I am unsure if this is gonna be ok to drive to NC and take it to the local dealer there or not. Please input on this concern if possible. Thanks. Again Merry Christmas!


----------



## Aussie (Sep 16, 2012)

Check for air leaks on the intake side as well as this can cause weird engine running as well.


----------



## Chris2298 (Aug 1, 2012)

My valve cover (PCV) was replaced at 40K under the Powertrain Warranty..


----------



## Robby (Mar 1, 2013)

2011NPCruze said:


> So after doing some more reading on the forums, it sounds like it could be the Valve Cover with the built in PCV. This is what I've found with multiple people having the same symptoms and a few with the same codes. I need to find out if the valve cover is covered under the powertrain warranty or not. Also now I am unsure if this is gonna be ok to drive to NC and take it to the local dealer there or not. Please input on this concern if possible. Thanks. Again Merry Christmas!


The valve cover is indeed covered under powertrain.

Rob


----------



## Dragonsys (May 27, 2013)

how many miles do you have on the car, that you have already replaced the spark plugs twice?


----------



## 2011NPCruze (Dec 24, 2013)

I have 62k on the car. I did the plugs a few months back, the only reason I replaced them the 2nd time was to see if that helped solve the issues I am experiencing but it did not. It wasn't until after I did the plugs last night that I finally found a few articles pointing to the valve cover/pcv.


----------



## WhiteAndBright (Mar 4, 2013)

Sounds just like what mine was doing when the pcv valve went out.. Hope it doesn't take the service dept 9 days to fix it like it took to fix mine.. Idle is crappy and seems like it is going to die, sputters and puffs blue smoke.. If so it is indeed your pcv. When you take it into service make sure you tell them exactly what it is and that the Cruze has had many failures.. I had mine fixed and on the 9th day when I got it back it ran like it did with 2 miles on it.. Also be careful driving it as you will burn oil (or at least I did) and I seem to remember Xtreme saying something about the pcv going bad and causing turbo failure, I know he will be around here soon and can go more into detail for you..


----------



## 2011NPCruze (Dec 24, 2013)

I took the car in this morning and let them know everything I had researched. They started diagnostics and now they are almost finished with the replacement of the valve cover/pcv. I will monitor my oil level for the next few weeks I appreciate the heads up. If you talk with him I would like more information on that. I appreciate the information!


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

2011NPCruze said:


> I took the car in this morning and let them know everything I had researched. They started diagnostics and now they are almost finished with the replacement of the valve cover/pcv. I will monitor my oil level for the next few weeks I appreciate the heads up. If you talk with him I would like more information on that. I appreciate the information!


Hey 2011NPCruze,

I apologize you are experiencing this with your Cruze. I'm glad the dealership was able to work on diagnosing your vehicle. If you have anything you would like us to look into for you feel free to PM me your full name and contact information, VIN, current mileage, and involved dealership. 

Sincerely, 

Jonathan A. (Assisting Erica)
Chevrolet Customer Care


----------



## lukasztracz (Jan 9, 2015)

I keep getting code P1101 on my 2012 Chevy Cruze ECO 1.4 L turbo charged. I am at the dealer about once a week now. On my third valve cover now, and waiting for this code to come back. P1101 points to PCV valve, apparently, but no resolution has been found to this date. (Unless my problem doesn't come back after this. They say third time is a charm, and I'm holding fingers crossed) Also had my water pump replaced twice, and I am not looking forward to more water pump issues. Power train warranty is all I have left now, and I have been asking for my money back close to a year. (or a replacement for this lemon)


----------



## ChevyGuy (Dec 13, 2014)

lukasztracz said:


> I keep getting code P1101 on my 2012 Chevy Cruze ECO 1.4 L turbo charged. I am at the dealer about once a week now. On my third valve cover now, and waiting for this code to come back. P1101 points to PCV valve, apparently, but no resolution has been found to this date. (Unless my problem doesn't come back after this. They say third time is a charm, and I'm holding fingers crossed) Also had my water pump replaced twice, and I am not looking forward to more water pump issues. Power train warranty is all I have left now, and I have been asking for my money back close to a year. (or a replacement for this lemon)


You know, you're not winning any friend by posting in the same thing in multiple threads - many of which are over a year old.


----------

